# Favourite anime site?



## xAngelStormx (Mar 26, 2015)

I personally use Kissanime (http://kissanime.com/) they also do manga and cartoons and they have a system to remove the ads for free... if you use their site long enough x3

I've never used any others, but are there any that don't have ads at all? That would be better..


----------



## Taralack (Mar 26, 2015)

Crunchyroll? Idk, I've never really streamed anime, I prefer to just outright download the subs.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 26, 2015)

I tried gogoanime a couple times until it got the axe.  Anime1 is okay until you find titles that were ripped only from basic cable. I fear that crunchyroll might use the same ad software that hulu uses making it immune to adblock.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah, I like Kissanime as well.


----------



## Traven V (Mar 31, 2015)

Usually just use dubbedanime.net. I'll have to check out Kissanime, ty.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 1, 2015)

watchcartoononline.com has disappointed me. I can't skip the long opening ads after clicking on the video, regardless of which one I choose. It wasn't like this last year. The show I was watching, an American cartoon, were recordings from when they were premiered some years ago, the same ones that can be found on other sites, and the quality sucked. 
Then again, you get what you pay for, eh?


----------



## Punnchy (Apr 1, 2015)

Justdubs is a good one, and if you're patient:  anime.thehylia is another good one for direct downloading.

Always support the official release


----------



## xAngelStormx (Apr 24, 2015)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> watchcartoononline.com has disappointed me. I can't skip the long opening ads after clicking on the video, regardless of which one I choose. It wasn't like this last year. The show I was watching, an American cartoon, were recordings from when they were premiered some years ago, the same ones that can be found on other sites, and the quality sucked.
> Then again, you get what you pay for, eh?



Ugh, don't get me started on that one... I switched to kissAnime as soon as I found it. The first site I tried was horrible and you had to switch tabs and stuff :/


----------



## Sylox (Apr 24, 2015)

I go to watchcartoononline.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 24, 2015)

Either kissanime.com or anime.fullfights.org


----------



## Esper Husky (May 5, 2015)

I was briefly using Crunchyroll, then I just stopped watching anime again. I'll have to check out some of the sites mentioned / linked here. So, sorta a post of gratitude.


----------

